# Is there static or isn't there?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Sometimes I play this song I hear static on it, other times not. I'm stumped, but if there isn't any, what do you think? It's loosely based on ideas I got from Debussy. Hence the name Wholetone, it's not true whole tone by the way.


__
https://soundcloud.com/tyrion101%2Fwholetone


----------

